# Spot and stalk Black Bears



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I am doing some spot and stalk bear hunting this fall in Idaho and was wondering if anyone had any advise or experience hunting bears this way. I am going to try with my bow at first but if that fails I will have my riffle as a back up.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

First find where the bear sign is look for were they are feeding and also look where there is water. If there is alot of feed bears won't move very far except to water. Look for over turned dead fall that is a sign there are bears in the area. 
On my bear hunt last year I hunted 3 weeks before I saw a bear and once I decided to drop down into the deep dark canyons that is when I was able to harvest my bear. Good luck it is a blast to spot and stock bear you need to have alot of patience though.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions and your experiences. Where did you hunt your bear? I have a tendency to run into bear every time I am archery deer or elk hunting so I am hoping that my luck will still be the same when I am bear hunting. Well as long as it is black bears that I am running into and not grizzlies! I have talked to some of the fish and game in that area and they state that there is a lot of berries on right now and that the area that I will be hunting is serious bear country. So I am hoping that my home work will pay off and maybe it will be with a color phase bear, but hey I am not going to be too picky. I just hope that I don't miss judge the size of the bear and shoot a little guy. -)O(- I would be sad if that would be the case.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I got my bear in Colorado last year he was a big chocolate. You will know when you see a big one. When my bear came out of the trees there was no dought in my mind that he was a shooter. When I was hunting the berries were all over the place so there bears did not have to move very far to eat.
Yea all the preperation and home work will help you I know i did for me. Good luck in Idaho bear hunting is a great experiance.


----------

